# Anyone near NE to place puppy in show cut?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You should send a PM to Charismatic Millie. She breeds and shows and is located in Missouri as I recall.


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome, I'll do that! Thank you so much!


----------

